# Nightmare Playgrounds 2010: Asylum



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Finally cobbled together a video of our haunt this year. Over 50 people helped us this year, yes, 50 in my house and outside.

I hope to find some decent walkthrough video of the interior...but we had some slight video issues this year. I will also be uploading the character bios and video I have in rough form now.

Hope you enjoy it, these folks worked hard.

Cory


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this was inspired and really bad ass! your haunt is cutting edge! litterally! LOL!


----------

